
Visa warns of POS malware incidents at gas pumps across North America - GiulioS
https://www.zdnet.com/article/visa-warns-of-pos-malware-incidents-at-gas-pumps-across-north-america/
======
dmckeon
Neither the article nor the malware reports it links to identify which
merchant networks are affected.

~~~
generalpass
I'm not sure it actually matters with the prevalence of skimmers plus this and
even cameras taking pictures of cards.

I've had 3 compromised cards just this year, so now I just go inside and pay.

